# Behold Elevator Butt!



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

:lol: 
http://dmarie.com/asp/poems.asp?action=readpoem&poemid=2790


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How true and cute at the same time :lol: - thanks for sharing again, Kristi!


----------

